# Aortography,abdominal plus bilateral iliofemoral lower ext 75630



## DISHERWOOD (Oct 21, 2009)

I am wondering if the code 75630 includes bilateral run-offs... can you tell me what a run-off is please.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 21, 2009)

DISHERWOOD said:


> I am wondering if the code 75630 includes bilateral run-offs... can you tell me what a run-off is please.



75630 is for looking at the aorta and iliacs up to the femoral arteries.  A runoff is imaging from the aortic bifurcation to the feet.  Usually the pigtail is placed at the level of the renals, and the aorta is imaged (36200/75625).  Then the doctor must say that the catheter was pulled down to the aortic bifurcation, and both legs are imaged.  Then you code 75716 for bilateral run-off or 75710 for  looking at a single leg.

I hope this helps you out,
Jim Pawloski R.T.(R)(CV) CIRCC


----------

